
Looking at the facts: Sarah Sharp’s crusade - nkurz
http://www.preining.info/blog/2015/10/looking-at-the-facts-sarah-
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10354807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10354807)

